# What colour goes best with chesnut?



## Toffee (Jul 25, 2010)

I cant seem to find and colour to go with my horse. His a chestnut/taffy colour. I will put a photo up of him when i can 

Thanks :3


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunter green, royal blue, and teal all go well on chestnuts.

I have hunter green for my boy, but I'm thinking about getting him some royal blue things, too.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm partial to royal blue and dark green on chesnuts and sorrels.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would really like to see photos if you have them  The one in your barn on here is a bit poorly lit, and I can't quite tell what colour your beautiful boy really is


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Royal blue looks great on chestnuts, and so does hunter green. I owned a fiery red chestnut gelding and he looked great in blue. I think good old fashioned white looks classy too


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

My mare is a very red-tone chestnut (well, in the summer). Our colors are pink and purple. Our "traditional color" is navy - which looks gorgeous on her.

Of course, you have a *him* not a *her* so pink and purple wouldn't quite fit. LOL. Turquoise looks stunning on chestnuts - or if you wanted something less "bright", teal is a little more toned down than turquoise I think.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I like navy on red horses =]


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Subscribing....I was just thinking about this the other day....dont mean to take over your thread or anything....but do you guys think Rodeo would look good in a navy? What else? Not a huge fan of green...


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

My rule of thumb: Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Description

Click on each section for more info. This hasn't failed me yet!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^Thanks Tymer!! That was a terrific way to figure out which color looks best!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice link Tymer


----------



## horsemanaaroon (Apr 27, 2011)

blue looks the best!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have yet to see a horse that didn't look good in a royal blue color. It works for mares or geldings of any age and any color. Not to mention that it's easy to find matching tack when you choose a popular color like that. Some colors like teal are hard to find and even harder to match because different companies have different shades.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

well i have a chestnut and i rode him in blue and then changed to green and pink. if your horse is a lighter chesnut i wouldnt recomend pink at all but blue or green and red might suit. even puple. personally i like pink and green

is he this colour?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Not red. Since the horse is red itself. I think that a periwinkle blue looks good on a chessie. Also a lime green


----------



## Toffee (Jul 25, 2010)

He is a darker couler than the last picture On this post, you could probly call him a light brown
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurenxo (Oct 1, 2010)

I think that a bright blue... or almost any shade of blue would look good. Lime green would also look nice


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Toffee said:


> He is a darker couler than the last picture On this post, you could probly call him a light brown
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is totally unrelated to what colour would suit him. Have you got any other photos than the one in your profile? I would love to see them, I am really curious about his colour now :lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I looked after and rode a chestnut for a friend for a while, and we found that sarah looked good in the olive green (well I think that's what you would call it) and a light/babyish blue... But because I'm hopeless at describing colours I've uploaded some pics to show them.


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a chestnut to and i find blue, navy, red and white looks good...........


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ True  Many chessie's in the show rings colour are this


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

My boy is a pale chestnut and I find he looks really good in red and bright purples


----------



## Toffee (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok Guy, the moment you have all been waiting for.. This is him


----------



## Toffee (Jul 25, 2010)

C:\Documents and Settings\Kerry\My Documents\My Pictures\untitled.bmp

ARHH the picture didnt work i dont think so this is the link 

Tell me if you cant see it


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok you need to upload it to a file sharing site - you can't link it from your computer 

Try imageshack.com


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

We had a horse at the barn I work at who was a very bright, pretty chestnut. He looked gorgeous in red! His sheet was a vivid red color and it looked just beautiful on him. I heard someone say red wouldn't look good since the horse himself is red, but that isn't always true! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffee (Jul 25, 2010)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Toffee (Jul 25, 2010)

It works Yay Yay


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Great job 

Now for the questions lol. What breed is your Toffee??


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

omfg he's so cute lol! I would go for royal blue, baby blue on him.


----------



## Toffee (Jul 25, 2010)

He is a thoroughbred x pony


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He is so cute! Royal blue!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Is his mane and tail that colour all year round?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm He looks bay (possibly silver, would need a better picture), rather then chestnut.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup that's where I was going ND lol. Great minds and all that stuff, right?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Totally!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

i was going to say he looks like a silver bay too. doesnt look chestnut at all because of the darker colour & black leg markings. but his mane is light


----------

